# Is there a waiting list?



## JDH (Dec 27, 2012)

About to sell my boat and have been wanting to get a nice .45 and the HK 45 looks like the ticket. My question is, can you buy them right now or is there a waiting list?
Also, anyone have any thoughts on this gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Never heard of a waiting list. As for the gun I like mine a lot.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would not wait to purchase any handgun right now, if you want one then get it ASAP


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

Over the past couple weeks, I bought several guns I wanted without any problem. In two cases, I bought the last one they had. 

My shopping style is that I have a list of things I will buy if I am passing by. Right now, I am seeing people without gun experience crowding stores. They asked the clerks all sorts of questions and with the long lines, they get very short answers. Many do not know what ammo to get either. 

Online stores are selling out of everything. I keep ammo stock piles which is becoming a big deal. Now, I replace ammo I will use at the range before I go. Fortunately, handgun ammo for range use is still plentiful around Kansas City. 

Right now, the biggest shortage I find is .223 Remington and 5.56 NATO as well as weapons that shoot it. 

Also, the ATF is overwhelmed with background checks and the FBI is trying to help keep the processing moving. Two minute checks are not happening. Getting it done the same day is tough. My CCL in Kansas avoids that wait.


----------



## Guilty (Nov 27, 2007)

The HK45 is a fantastic, high quality handgun. If you are looking for a new HK45, you might get lucky and locate one right away or you may have to look hard and wait to find one. Another option would be to buy a used HK45. I have seen a few recently on ar15.com and hkpro.com forums. Good luck with your search. The HK45 will most likely become your favorite handgun.


----------

